# Equipment questions and advice needed, looking to complete the Stobist series.



## Canuk (Sep 7, 2012)

After reading many posts, and the advice that has been given on this site plenty of times, yesterday I spent sometime on the stobist website looking over the information.

I have decided that I would like to try and work my way through the work shops and assignments to better understand "the light". 

On my way home from work, I stopped at our local camera store, picked up a light stand, small shoot-through umbrella, and a set of Catus V5 triggers.
When I got home started playing w/ my new toys and quickly discovered that my triggers would not work w/ my Sigma 610 DG Super flash. 

So I am in need of a new Flash or 2. I have seen a lot of people recommend the Yongnuo 560, and it looks like a flash that would meet my needs. But here is the question, is the new 560 II worth the extra $$, they appear to be the same power and only a few features have changed?

Other than the new flashes and some gels is there anything else that I will be needing right away? I am also looking for a light meter? What would you recommend? I have been looking at the sekonic L358, I know its not the cheapest but will I ever really need more than that? 

Thanks in advance for you time.
Brent


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 7, 2012)

Why doesn't it work with your Sigma? I've never had a problem with a trigger not firing a flash unless the trigger/receiver is shot.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes.. any flash should work with any manual trigger without a problem. Set everything to manual, read the manual for the triggers, and try again.


----------



## Canuk (Sep 7, 2012)

The Catus triggers do have a mention of approx 3 - 3rd party flashes that wont work w/ the trigger as the flashes use system specific pins to fire the flash. 
My flash is not mentioned specifically but is an upgrade to the Sigma 500/530 DG ST.

Quote from Gadget Infinity from Catus V5 description
***Notes on compatibility:*


Cactus V5 does not work with V4, V2s or V2;
Cactus V5 does not transmit TTL information;
Cactus V5 does not work with Canon ELAN 7E, 10D, 300D (Digital Rebel / Kiss Digital);
Some dedicated flashes (e.g. Nissin Di-622 and Di-466 (Canon and Nikon dedicated versions), Sunpak PZ42x and PZ30, Sigma EF-530/500 DG ST for Canon, etc.) are triggered via system-specific pins instead of the central contact of the hot shoe. Cactus V5 does not work with these flash models. To check whether your dedicated flash units are compatible with Cactus V5, try attaching them to a camera of other brand (e.g. attaching a Nikon TTL flash to a Canon DSLR camera). If the flash can be triggered, it will work with Cactus V5

I did check that the triggers work w/ one of my old flashes for my AE-1, those flashes will work when used with the triggers. My Sigma however will not fire when attached to the hot shoe of the AE-1


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Then look at the Yongnou 560 II if you are wanting some manual flashes... and sell that Sigma (I hate proprietary nonsense!)

I know that Strobist recommends several flashes... go with those...


----------



## Canuk (Sep 7, 2012)

The Strobist recommends the Lumopro LP160. Is there really any difference between that and the Yongnuo 560II? The Lomopro's sell for $165 and the Yongnuo's for about $72. Is the price justified for basically the same flash? 
Sorry for all the questions, dont want to have to buy again after this.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Canuk said:


> The Strobist recommends the Lumopro LP160. Is there really any difference between that and the Yongnuo 560II? The Lomopro's sell for $165 and the Yongnuo's for about $72. Is the price justified for basically the same flash?
> Sorry for all the questions, dont want to have to buy again after this.



Have never used the lumopro, so I have no idea. I could go out and research the differences via the web, but so could you!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Here.... in case you are google challenged!

Biggest most important difference appears to be guide numbers: Lumopro GN140 vs.   Yongnuo GN58  (lumopro is much more powerful)

Lumopro  LumoPro: product


Dimensions: Guide number: 140 (at ISO 100, feet)  (Equivalent to Nikon SB-900 and Canon 580 EX II)
Remote function: Optical Slave, Digital Optical Slave, PC syncro port, miniphone (3.5mm) port
Shoe: Standard ISO, screw lock, single pin, metal construction
Power settings, Full, 1/2, 1/4, 1/8, 1/16, 1/32, 1/64
Zoom Settings: 24, 28, 35, 50, 70, 85, 105mm
Wide-angle adapter: Included
Swivel: 270degrees
Tilt: 187degrees, -7degree tilt for macro photography
Flash ready light: LED front and back
Minimum Recycling Time, Full power: 4 seconds with AA Ni-MH
Power source: 4 type AA batteries, Including Alkaline-manganese, Lithium, NiMH. 
Optional Power Supply 3rd party: Quantum Battery 1+, 1C and 2 with MB5
Dimensions (flat): Aprox. 2.6 x 3.1 x 7.2 in. (66 x 79 x 183 mm)
Weight: 12.8oz (0.8lbs, 362grams)
Supplied accessories: Wide-angle diffuser, Miniphone to PC syncro cable, flash stand.
Warranty: 2 years from date of purchase through authorized LumoPro dealers. 

Flash Duration:



Fullt.5 : 1/1200
t.1 : 1/4501/2t.5 : 1/1300
t.1 : 1/9501/4t.5 : 1/2650
t.1 : 1/22501/8t.5 : 1/4750
t.1 : 1/37001/16t.5 : 1/9100
t.1 : 1/60501/32t.5 : 1/18200
t.1 : 1/94501/64t.5 : 1/27800
t.1 : 1/13150
Yongnuo 560 II  YONGNUO, photographic equipment, camera accessories, flash light, camera remote control, speedlite, photo equipment, LED photo light, flash trigger, camera wireless remote control, TTL cord

YONGNUO Flash YN-560II
                                                                                               Create a new benchmark in the industry of high-end manual flash
YONGNUO YN560-II Flash
 &#1060;LARGE LCD PANEL
Large LCD panel, you can look into and set the functions on the LCD panel clearly and directly.
&#1060;MULTI FLASH SUPPORTED
YN560-II is the first manual speedlite supports Multi flash in china.
&#1060;GN58 @ ISO100, 105mm
YONGNUO new large guide number manual speedlite, supporting M/Multi modes
&#1060;POWER ZOOM FUNCTION
By pushing the zoom button on the speedlite, it can make the flash covered focal length range from 24 to 105mm.
&#1060;THE HIGH SENSITIVITY WIRELESS TRIGGERING SENSOR
The high sensitivity wireless triggering sensor inherits from YN560,  which makes the S1 and S2 mode can be used in outdoor environment and  the wireless triggering distance is as long as 15m, as well as 25m  indoors.
&#1060;SOUND PROMPT SYSTEM
Turn on the sound prompt function, different sounds indicate working situations help you focus on shooting 
(Note: the sound can be closed).
&#1060;PROVIDES CHARGING SOCKET FOR EXTERNAL POWER PACK
YN560-II provides charging socket for external power pack, to meet your higher demand for charging recycle.
&#1060;PC PORT SUPPORTED
YN560-II provides PC port&#65292;you can make the flash synchronously by connecting to the PC port.
&#1060;SUPER SPEED OF CHARGING RECYCLE
It only takes 3 seconds in charging after full power output. In  addition, you can use the external power pack to accelerate the charging  speed once more.
&#1060;POWER SAVING MODE 
In the power saving mode, the speedlite will get automatic shutdown  sooner; in the non-saving mode, it will take a longer time before  automatic shutdown.
&#1060;THE AUTOMATIC SETTING SAVING
YN560-II can automatically save your current setting.
&#1060;IMPROVED BUTTONS DESIGN
It is sensitivity and better feeling to control.
&#1060;METAL HOTSHOE STAND


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow... My cheap triggers work with the Sigma 530DG Super!


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 7, 2012)

Do they have pc ports


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 7, 2012)

There is usually some way to work around the problem when it's not working.  For example, if your current flash doesn't work with the radio receiver that you have, you could try a hotshoe adapter and a short cord.  You could get something like THIS and then run the appropriate cord from your receiver to the adapter, and put the flash onto the adapter.


----------



## Canuk (Sep 7, 2012)

I will try to play around with it tonight and see if I can make it work somehow. I'm not sure that a hotshoe adapter would work, because I cant get it to flash off my old manual AE-1 which would essentially send the same signal to the flash as an adapter wouldn't it?
There is no PC or sync port on the sigma flash as well.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Here.... in case you are google challenged!
> 
> Biggest most important difference appears to be guide numbers: Lumopro GN140 vs.   Yongnuo GN58  (lumopro is much more powerful)


Yongnuo gives their guide numbers in meters, rather than feet.

Thus, it's:

Lumopro GN 140 FT = 42.6 Meters

Yongnuo GN 190 FT = 58 Meters


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 7, 2012)

> Yongnuo gives their guide numbers in meters, rather than feet.


That is one thing that should be standardized.  It does create a lot more confusion that it should.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 7, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> > Yongnuo gives their guide numbers in meters, rather than feet.
> 
> 
> That is one thing that should be standardized.  It does create a lot more confusion that it should.


Agreed.


----------



## Canuk (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks to all for the replies. That was the confusing part for me to try and understand. The GN numbers for different flashes always seem to give different information. Some are in meters, some in feet, some @ 105mm some @ 35mm. 
So from what I get from all of this is that the Yongnuo flashes for 1/2 the price maybe the better way to go. 
Thanks again.


----------

